# EFU Canister filter killed all my fish



## BlackWaterMama

Hello All,
I would like to tell you about the horrible experience I just had with EFU Reaction 4 Canister Filter. After opening the box and pulling the unit out, I heard a crunchy sound and figured out that the glass sleeve that houses the built in UV bulb was broken. After 7 days, the company sent me a replacement lid. Last night I set about setting it up and noticed that there were several pieces missing to put the directional nozzle onto the return instead of the spray bar. The receptionist told me that they would send those parts out to me. I set up the filter with the spray bar and turned the filter on. After a couple of hours, I turned the lights off and went to bed. In the morning I turned the light on and ALL (except for 2 adult and 3 fry Chilambo who were at the surface gasping for air) of my fish were dead.
38 Wild caught Tropheus moorii "CHilambo" and 22 F1 Tropheus duboisi "Kigoma"

I am a seasoned fish keeper. I am a seasoned Tropheus keeper.

This was an established 135 gallon tank with established filtration and established colonies. The Chilambos were spawning earlier in the day. I had done nothing to the tank except put this filter on to provide an extra level of filtration. I rinsed the filter with tap water and put prime in it before hooking it up to the tank.

I noticed that the filter had a very strong plastic/ rubber smell that permeated my home. But thought little of it because these people are professionals, right?

The values in that tank were perfect, even after however many hours of 60 fish decomposing in the tank. Nothing had changed, temp was perfect, all filters were on running with circulating water.

I called the company and they told me that they will not reimburse me for loss of livestock. It is their fault of this I am sure. The only thing I can think of is that toxins from this device leeched into my water and killed my beautiful fish.

I am so sad. I am extremely angry. This company had no interest in helping me at all.

I will never buy anything from these clown shoes again, and I would like to warn you against any idea you may have of doing the same.

Sincerely,
Jenney. (I post on Trophs.com as Fish Geek and HOuston Fish Box as Glass Onion)


----------



## DaveZ17

Im sorry , I would be so mad. The worst part is that they dont even care about your loss.


----------



## FlyHigh

I'm terribly sorry for your loss. I know how I feel after losing one fish, but to have your whole tank wiped out. I'm speechless. It's not just the money invested, it's the time for them to have grown that can not be replaced. I would be irate with this company.


----------



## BlackWaterMama

Here are the pics I took of this morning's carnage:

























I missed a body this morning before work and when I got home I pulled her out. She was bleeding from the gills. I froze her body on the off chance I can find someone to do a necropsy. The survivors seem to be doing fine and have stripped all the algae off the decor.

I am going to have the city analyse my water.


----------



## ridley25

Brutal. I'm sorry this happened to you and your fish.

kevin


----------



## scrubjay

oh Jenney, you must be devastated  
That company doesn't sound very helpful. Did you get it from them direct? If not, maybe the store you got it from can contact them? Or, you could tell them that you are going to post about this on every single fish forum on the internet unless they make it right. 
I'm so sorry


----------



## BlackWaterMama

I have posted my plight on a few other websites. Trophs.com Houston Fish Box and my local Cluc Atlanta Area Aquarium Association. I told the receptionis that the first thing Iwas going do was post on this website, because it has a lot of members
I ordered the unit via online and contacted the vendor last nite by email he was very helpful when I discovered the glass sleeve that houses the integrated UV bulb was shattered. I got a new lid from the manufacturer.
The receptionist at JBJ wouldn't even let me speak with the manager or boss or whomever was in a higher position than she.

I really appreciate everyone's kind words.

Today I'm calling the city water treatment plant (in hopes they are open) to see if they will/can test my water.

Jenney.


----------



## PaulineMi

How heartbreaking. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Aura

Oh my gosh. Just looking at those pictures makes me feel sick. I can only imagine how bad you must be feeling.

I'm not familiar with that canister, but I'll be sure to remember the name and stay away from them.

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## cindi

Add another name to their list as not doing business with them. I'd send a copy of these posts and tell them it's just spreading..... their bad name. 
I am really sorry to hear about the loss of your fish. I've had mine since juvies and would be devastated!


----------



## poseidons minions

wow thats horrible very sorry bout yer loss


----------



## FedEXguy

If it turns out that the filter is at fault, I would be posting negative reviews everywhere I found this unit sold with detailed info and the fish-value that was lost, if I were you.


----------



## Carmesi

Terribly sorry for the loss. The pictures say it all. I got angry half way through reading your post, and will spread the word on the company and their lack of professionalism and quality.

my sincere condolences.


----------



## fox

Sorry for your loss of fish.

We have had identicle die off's in the past that we were able to track down to faulty heaters on different tanks over the years. Not saying this was your problem but we came home to the same results.


----------



## steelers fan

i second the notion to send them a copy of this thread and ask them to re-imburse you for your lose in an effort to clear their good name


----------



## FlyHigh

If you wanted to turn this thread into some sort of petition to see how many names you could get of people who will NEVER buy one of their products OR recommend them to anyone, add me to the list. I think we can agree that from time to time, products we buy break. It is unrealistic to expect that every product a manufacturer makes have a 100% rate of no failure. It IS realistic to expect a company to do what is right for it's customers, even if it goes against their normal corporate policies. If I hear this company has compensated you for your loss, I will certainly revisit the idea of buying/recommending their products. Until then, anytime I read a post from someone asking for buying advice on a product, I will make my recommendation of products I own and am satisfied with, and then go out of my way to add that they should stay clear of JBJ's products.

Anthony


----------



## cjacob316

could there have been something in the uv bulb that got into or onto the other parts?


----------



## BlackWaterMama

I have been contemplating taking the filter off and taking apart the lid to see if that is, indeed the case, since I had problems with the first lid when I first got the filter, regarding the glass sleeve that houses the UV bulb. However someone at work mentioned that it may nullify any slim chances I have of recovering restitution for their faulty equipment. 
I left a message on the city water treatment plant's voice mail on Saturday, I have a contact name there and will follow up with a call tomorrow. If they can't help, I've found a few online labs and will call them and tell them what I"m trying to do and see if they can help.
I left the filter on the tank and running so whatever is in it continues to get pumped into the tank until I can get a sample to a lab.

*Thank you guys for your support.* And I do believe I will copy this thread to their email. And the one from Houston Fish Box and Trophs.com. I also sent one to Mike's Rifts across the Pond in England. And I sent one to Atlanta's local Reef club's site.
Here's the Box's thread:
http://www.houstonfishbox.com/vforums/s ... ll-my-fish
Here's the Trophs.com thread:
http://trophs.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=4985&st=0
All the best and I'll keep you posted.
Jenney.


----------



## cjacob316

also write reviews on their distributors sites, i know dfs sells them
sometimes manufacturor sites will allow reviews on their own website as well


----------



## BlackWaterMama

I sent them this link.


----------



## BlackWaterMama

Hello all,
I am sending the fish body off to UGA Veterinary Diagnostics Lab for a full body necropsy. They told me they can send her liver off to a lab in Michigan to have a tox screen run on it.
I was hitting a brick wall with the water testing part so thought I'd try this route.
Athens, GA is only an hour away from my house, so I will deliver it personally on Wed.
Jenney


----------



## Dacrittergitter

Wow, keep us posted on the results. opcorn:


----------



## non_compliance

Good luck... if you can conclude that the filter was at fault, you can add me to the list of people that will A.) Never buy anything from this company B.) warn anyone that is talking about buying from this company C.) post negative reviews about this company.

60 fish don't die over night over nothing.


----------



## Ahab

Ouch!!! Those pictures say it all! You should def email them this thread and more pics and I will def remember their name!!!!


----------



## Dave

My money is on Mercury. That shattered UV bulb may have contaminated the system. The second issue is the plastic smell as that my have introduced toxic organics into the tank.


----------



## BlackWaterMama

I sent her off today for a necropsy.
She will get to the lab before noon tomorrow. Turn around time in veterinary medicine is ALOT faster, so I predict Monday I will have some answers.
Jenney.


----------



## slyman17

That is awful. Please let us know the results. Good luck.


----------



## bertolli

you should start a law suit, that's easily $1000 worth of fish.
Sorry for your loss, I was ripped off on three sick fish which also killed off 2 others in my tank, when I went back to the store the guys tried lying to me and when I proved them wrong they just said "no refunds" I wanted to throw a brick through their window.
I know my loss is nothing compared to yours but I sympathize with you, I hope you end up getting some sort of compensation, even though it won't bring your fish back.


----------



## barst00lprophet

Thats brutal...


----------



## FlyHigh

any update?


----------



## mr.species44

What a bunch of heartless clowns. They shouldn even be able to produce such products they obviously dont care about there consumers at all. Alot of time and effort go into raising there fish and all that is lost due to them tryin to save money on using cheap materials to create these products i work for a plastics factory and ill tell you this the cheaper the material the more stinky it is due to all the low grade chemicals they use to create the polymer. Im very sorry for your loss and i would do anythin and everythin possible to shut these clowns down


----------



## BlackWaterMama

Still waiting for the final results. I thought there would be a prelim. report, but there's not.


----------



## BlackWaterMama

Hello All,
I got the results back from the necropsy.
They were inconclusive because of the decomposition (autolysis)of the fish. They were unable to run a histology on the tissue and had nothing but gross examination to go on and that was inconclusive.
I am very disappointed and let down. After all the anger, it is a huge let down. I was really hoping for definative results.
Thank you guys for your support and kind words and brainstorming.
I will put more trophs in that tank. 
All the best,
Jenney.


----------

